# Del Mar Camp Pendleton Spottie's



## USMCPayne

Had the chance to fish on base (Camp Pendleton) tonight. Got to the jetty around 5:30 and nothing was biting on worms in the surf so I moved back into the harbor. Found a large school of some kind of bait fish hiding near the marina so I figured I would throw a swimbait and see what happened. A few casts into it I got a hit but it didn't take it. Few more casts and I got hit again and nailed him. Not a big fish but they have a lot of energy and are a ton of fun to catch on light tackle. Ended up with 3 of these bad boys in about 30 minutes. Don't know how long they were or how much they weighed because it was all catch and release. Think I found myself a good honey hole for these guys now that they're moving into the harbors to begin spawning.

Also, got a picture of a baby leopard shark I caught in the surf on Friday last week. Forgot this forum had a section for out-of-area reports so I figured I'd let you know what's going on in good ol' California. Next on the list.....halibut....just gotta find them.


----------



## oldflathead

Brings back some good memories from 1956 - 1958. I did a hike down a stream east of Pendleton, Mt. Palomar, 3 days and nights catching a lot of rainbow trout. Fished from the Dana Point pier, before the marina and caught a lobster on my trout rig.

Semper Fi,
The former Sgt.Tom Vandiver, 5th Marines Radio Relay


----------



## swhiting

Great report. We'll leave the light on for you....


----------



## Pourman1

Get you a Kayak buddy


----------



## USMCPayne

Wirelessly posted

I'm getting a yak as soon as I ge back to PCola in May. No point in getting one here, no way to get it back to FL.


----------



## USMCPayne

had a chance to go fishing after work today. went out for awhile and didn't have any luck, tide was outgoing, looking like it might have been right at low tide. didn't really see anything or have any good hits except for one small white perch, one small banded surf perch and a little yellow fin croaker. started to pack it in and walk back and noticed that in the low tide I could see a little rock structure about 20 yards off the shore where i was fishing, it had a little grass around it. i decided to throw on ol' faithful and run it past the structure and see if anything was hanging out there.

one cast, and one cast only and pulled this guy out. makes my other fish from the other day look tiny!! i've got to get a scale for next time so i know how much this guy weighed. can't wait to get back out and do it again!


----------



## get ur line wet

*SD Bay Spotties*

Man that brings back memories of drifting in the bay and catching one after another on soft baits. Always had to find the "color" of choice. Once you did, it was game on. Also a good way to pick up the doormat halibut you seek!
Good Luck!


----------



## jcallaham

spotted bass I really miss fishing for those,try some small plastic grubs or gulp sand fleas along the beach for barred surf perch,spot fin croaker,halibut and corbina. because the public is'nt allowed in the beaches to the north of the jetty, almost 20 miles, is a really great surf fishing area.


----------



## USMCPayne

i dont have a surf rig out here and i'm only here for another month before going back to FL. so whatever fishing i'll get to do is gonna have to be with my 4400ss and 6' 6" rod with 10lb test.

i think tomorrow i'm gonna rent a yak from the marina ($15/day yes please) and go see what I can stir up in the harbor. hopefully i land a halibut, been looking for one of those for a few days now.


----------

